# Dealing with poo...



## Jetters

.


----------



## Kota

:hugs: Hun, it will get soooo much easier to deal with when K starts weaning, honestly, you've gotten this far, its really only another few weeks. Once he starts on solids the poos' change to more formed/solid things. okay, they stink even more, but most of the time they just tend to fall off the liner straight into the toilet bowl, I rarely have a nappy that requires much more then that these days. 
Hang in there, and remember even with sposies people _should_ be scraping it off into the toilet bowl anyway, they just generally don't.


----------



## Eala

I agree that weaning helps, as weaning poos are super easy to deal with.

In terms of disposable liners, I've tried the Popli/Popolini ones (Little Pants sells them) and they aren't bad, they are HUGE so you can fold them to cover most of the nappy. And if they are only wet, you can wash and re-use them.

I'm using the Tots Bots spunlace liners at the moment, they are narrower rectangles, but still seem to cover most of my nappies. Also flushable, and were doing very well until Roo got this tummy bug!

If you want, I could send you a couple of each of them to try?


----------



## Aunty E

We use flushable liners quite happily, but before she was on solids we just used to shove the nappies straight in the nappy bucket and the washing machine coped fine with it. We only started peeling the poo off when she started doing poos about the consistency of thick mashed potatoes. We use the disposable liners from mothercare, and they are HUGE, so you could cover a lot of the nappy if you wanted to, then drop it down the loo. But our washing machine dealt with dry pailed, poopy, unrinsed nappies on a 40 degree heavy soil wash perfectly well, and it's still going happily now. It's just a cheapy old zanussi, nothing special, and it never smelled or anything afterwards.


----------



## lynnikins

hun i use flushable liners i have loads if you want some to try them, ive always used them as EJ's poo wasnt too bad and we only really got dedicated to cloth as we started weaning him anyway.


----------



## Rachel_C

How powerful is your shower? When Leyla's done particularly nasty nappies, I tip whatever I can down the loo (wearing a pair of gloves and using an old gift card, or I guess you could even use one of those car window scrapers that look like a squeegy, or I just flush it in the loo) and then lay the nappy in the shower and give it a blast on the most powerful shower setting we have. It's still pretty gross but you get some distance from it at least! And I'd then rinse out the bath with the shower well but only clean it with bathroom cleaner at the end of the day or before it's used. Or you could put a bucket in the bath and spray the nappy in there, then just pour the water from the bucket down the loo so your bath won't get poo in it. 

I have some Boots liners if you want them next time I see you.


----------



## nervouspains

Yas this is what happens when LO is teething bad, like now they are just purely runny and its horrible. Thats one of my most disliked things about using cloth- the poo. I hate having to rinse and wash every nappy out before putting it in the bucket. It is time consuming so (apart form the enviromental benefits) I can see why people favour disposables.
When his poo is like this, I use cloth at home still because I can deal with that, but use disposables if we pop out because its just easier to deal with when on the go.

Iv got some boots liners too- they are really big and easily cover the nappy, but when its wet poos, I think the same- is it worth it xxx


----------



## mommy43

ive been using tots bots flushable liners since she started weaning it catches most of it my lo seems to have explosive nappies all the time n the only bit that misses the liner comes up the front n the washing mashine copes with that bit ok 
OT i have ocd too:hugs:


----------



## Aunty E

Don't think I was clear before, we didn't line the nappies at all until she was weaning and just shoved the nappy, poop and all, in the bucket. It was fine until the poop got thicker with solids. If you could bear that, then it's just a case of stuffing them from the bucket into the washing machine and making sure you have it on a heavy soil cycle. I didn't find our nappy bucket smelled particularly, we wash about every three days and have a pail with a lid.


----------



## MrsMils

Hi Yas, I double line - fleece and then flushable on top, this has worked really well for us, as long as I get to it in reasonable time I don't need to rinse the nappy at all. Not long until the poos get better hun!

I use totsbots ones by the way, love them, lovely and soft.


----------



## Rachel_C

Ohh one more thing that might help, if you're not too fussy about stains (and it doesn't seem to make them much worse anyway), you could try changing him as soon as you detect poo but not actually dealing with the nappy until a few hours later. I've often found that if LO poos when we're out and I just fold it into the wetbag, by the time we get home the nappy has absorbed lots of the liquid from the poo and made it more solid, which is far easier to deal with! 

Or you could try wet pailing dirty nappies if you are brave, but that is a nasty stinky job saved up till later! Doing that, I used to do the easy bit of scraping any poo I could into the loo then just soak the rest in a bucket with some Napisan. We don't really use pockets, so only the inserts or fitteds would normally go in the wet bucket, I don't like soaking PUL often. The remaining poo does soak off quite well but you will have to pour it off down the loo at the end of the day. I used to then rinse it a couple of times, still in the bucket, by squirting them with the shower. It stinks but it might reduce the time you spend cleaning up after each nappy and you'd be able to do it all at the end of the day when he's in bed.


----------



## Jetters

Thanks everyone! So just gotta hang in there till weaning and hopefully it should get easier? Will try some disposie liners and double linering, too. 

@Eala, that would be SO amazing if you would, just PM me how much you want and the postage cost xxx

@Aunty E, i'd never do that... he only poos every 3-4 days as it is so when he does go, it's MASSIVE and sooo much of it and utterly disgusting. I feel bad enough putting nappies full of wee in the machine as it is, i'm forever cleaning the bloody thing :dohh:

@Rach, I try not to do it in the bath cos it's easier and quicker just to clean the sink. I do the credit card thing sometimes. Yes please to the liners, I want to try as many types as poss!

@Lynnikins, yes please to your liners too, see above :haha:

@mommy43 it's really hard! I chose to use cloth for environmental reasons and cos I TRY to not let my OCD rule my life :dohh:

@Lydia, I'm gonna try the double lining, ta xxx


----------



## Jetters

@Rach I could never wet pail!! Dry pailing is bad enough :rofl: :sick: and I don't think you're meant to soak bg organics anyway, which is what I mostly use. Ta though. I might try sticking it in a wetbag to cope with later (cos the cleaning up of his actual bum makes me sick enough!!!) but that'll only work if it will contain the stench. We'll see in 3-4 days when he poos again :dohh:


----------



## celine

I use the tots bots spunlace as well and have discovered the cushie tushie ones which cheeks and cherries seell, more pricey but so fab and soft that you could actually wash them once or twice if lo hasnt done a poo on them.

The teething poo bothers me atm its terrible :(


----------



## sugarpuff

not sure if this will help much but have you tried size 1 littlelamb fleece liners in the bg organics ? they fit perfectly and because they're thicker than most fleece liners they will absorb most pre-weaning poop so that you can just bung them in the wash as is, rather than having to rinse them


----------



## Jetters

Yeah I use massive rectangle thick fleece liners, but it just goes everywhere he seems to fire it out... front to back! :dohh:


----------



## sugarpuff

cork ? :haha:

it really does get a lot better when they're weaned - even if audrey still poops a million times a day, at least it's relatively solid now (usually!)


----------



## eeyore007

I second the comment re food. As soon as Frances started eating she had proper logs which are easily flicked off the fleece liner with no problems. Just have to watch the back splash from the loo!! Ha ha!!

Anyway, I have a roll (perhaps 2?) of little lamb flushable liners. If you wanna try them, pm me your address and I'll stick some in the post. If they work you're very welcome to the roll for nothing, perhaps just pay postage?

We never used them as started cloth late (6 months) and madam had just weaned so fleece was perfect.


----------



## eeyore007

PS - for the fleece liners I bought some, then when stash increased I bought an old grandad style fleece from a charity shop and cut it up. Worked wonders and was only £1 for about 15 liners!


----------



## Aunty E

Wow, every 3-4 days? No wonder they're horrid to deal with, URGH! Mog was always a two times a day pooping baby, and although it was messy, there wasn't that much of it. EEP! Although we did get through a lot of wraps ;)

Could you get a plumber to fit one of those toilet shower spray things, so that you can spray it off straight into the loo?


----------



## Jetters

Rented flat :(


----------



## jms895

Some teething poohs make Caines like this and it is awful having to rinse them, but yes I would use the flushable liners I do sometimes and its not as bad xxx


----------



## lucy_x

i second the use of fleece liners, they wash really well.

secondly, i found wet pailing less icky (mind you, i scrape it off with my fingers so it wouldnt be to me :haha:) with wet pailing they all get a soak, then with a glove lift each one into the washer, no touching poop or anything, and they all come out clean.

i only wet pail if im staying away tho.


----------



## sun

Before Bun was weaned I wouldn't scrape any poo off at all - just wash as is with no problems. I couldn't really have done much anyway, as his poos were so so runny. I don't know if you can just wash everything with formula fed babies though. 
BUT once Bun was fully eating solids his poos started grossing me out totally. BF poos don't really have much of a smell, but once he had more solid poos the smell came on full force, and they would stick to the diaper and his bum and urgh :sick: Actually I was thinking of ditching the cloth because it was so bad - but I really didn't want to. In the end I actually bought a little potty for him at 10 months and started doing a kind of part time EC to catch his poos in the potty instead of a diaper. EC is not toilet training at all - more like mum training. It took a few weeks and since then it is rare that he poos in a diaper (except when he goes overnight). So this has made a huge difference for me! Your LO may be a bit young to try it out, but just thought I would put it out there for the future!! 

I also use liners BTW - but I have the disposable ones. I only use them for naps and overnight in case of poos. They would have been useless to me before he was on solids though as his poos were runny and nothing would have contained them. On solids I like the disposable liners as often the poo doesn't even get on the diaper! I do feel a little guilty about not using reusable liners, but to me that would cause the same problem for me as a diaper - and I figure I use reusable everything else! xxx


----------



## Hayley90

i just stick ours in the shower, and blast it until its all gone!! 

cold rinse though so less stains, and it stops the smell!! xx


----------



## Jenniflower

I know I'm new at this but is it possible to just chuck the one diaper by itself in the wash for a quick cold rinse and then put it in your dry pail? (Or even clean it there and then if you really wanted to) I was planning on doing this for runny ones that way I don't have to deal with it.


----------



## Rachel_C

Jenniflower said:


> I know I'm new at this but is it possible to just chuck the one diaper by itself in the wash for a quick cold rinse and then put it in your dry pail? (Or even clean it there and then if you really wanted to) I was planning on doing this for runny ones that way I don't have to deal with it.

It is, but I personally wouldn't do that cos I don't like to waste water/electricity and you wouldn't want formula fed baby poo in your machine - think thick and nasty peanut butter that clumps!!! Sorry TMI! I know people have said that baby poo just washes out and their machine is fine but I think that's for BF poo. With BF poo you probably don't need to rinse the nappies in the machine on their own unless you're getting stains that you can't put up with. Maybe a good compromise would be to have two nappy pails. I put all the dirty nappies in one bucket and the wet nappies in the other. Then if the poos have been bad, I put the dirty nappies in the machine for a rinse first and then add the rest for the wash. We have never had bad stains.


----------



## Aunty E

We found the machine worked perfectly well on FF poo as well as BF poo. We didn't bother to rinse, just washed on a super hardcore programme (the well named 'heavy soil' wash).


----------



## sugarpuff

audrey's formula poo was identical to her breastfed poo. mmm lovely..... :D only the colour changed depending on which brand she had :haha:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Yas, wouldnt your OCD be worse with bags of sposies festering around your flat? cloth is much more sanitary than that!


----------



## Jetters

^ yeah definitely! when he was in sposies for the first 9 days I was constantly running up and down the stairs to the bins. I have absolutely NO desire to use sposies at all, I love my cloth and hate the thought of the landfill/chemicals on his butt/cost/all of it. 

I tried it in the shower yesterday, which worked quite well but I still had to bleach the entire bath which took aaaages. I'm looking forward to trying disposie liners!


----------



## lynnikins

lol and i could have given them to you today lol just a pity caus DH has taken the car now for a bit


----------



## Eala

sugarpuff said:


> audrey's formula poo was identical to her breastfed poo. mmm lovely..... :D only the colour changed depending on which brand she had :haha:

Same here! It was most like BF poo on Aptimil, and was slightly browner on C&G. But still the same texture, we never had this thick "peanut butter" stuff, so I guess we were lucky!

Jetters, I put the liners in the post yesterday, first class, so hopefully they will be with you soon (New Year permitting!)


----------



## Jetters

Eala I got them today, thank you sooooo much and the card was lovely :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Rachel_C

Jetters said:


> ^ yeah definitely! when he was in sposies for the first 9 days I was constantly running up and down the stairs to the bins. I have absolutely NO desire to use sposies at all, I love my cloth and hate the thought of the landfill/chemicals on his butt/cost/all of it.
> 
> I tried it in the shower yesterday, which worked quite well but I still had to bleach the entire bath which took aaaages. I'm looking forward to trying disposie liners!

Do you have any of those plastic boxes like people use for toys or a spare wide bottomed bucket? If you used something like that in the shower/bath, it might make cleanup quicker as you wouldn't have to bleach the whole bath after spraying the nappy.


----------



## Jetters

^ ACTUALLY YES! Genius idea, i'm gonna give it a try (estimate poo arrival: 3 days and counting!)


----------



## mommy43

rachel 
i was just gonna say that about plastic box i do that if im up stairs :)
downstairs i have 2 sinks so i can use one for nappys 
jetters 
atleast u only get one every 3 days i get 2 sometimes 3 a day still:( n i dont know how she does it but its always up the front of the nappy right where u undo it sometimes its up to her armpits shes forever in the bath n i need shares in bleach


----------



## Tegans Mama

I feel very similar. Tegan's poo is not nice at all (she has 'sticky' poo because she takes medication to help her go as she gets constipated and is incontinent) and some days she goes 10+ times a day which is the main reason we use cloth - it was costing us a fortune in sposies!) We double line too, using the same TB ones every one else uses and a fleece underneath. It catches most of it. I am guilty of not scraping unless its really really bad - most of the time the flushable liner catches it but of it doesn't I have been known to have to dunk it in the toilet and flush :sick: especially at my Mum's house. If we're at home, I just put them in the washer on a rinse cycle... :lol:


----------



## lisaf

This is my one big fear/hangup about using cloth! :( I have a weak stomach and nobody else will deal with the 'solids' if I want to go cloth.
Our plumbing is very weak too and I don't know if it could handle the flushable liners? :( Anyone tried the flushable liners on a plumbing system that doesn't handle stuff well?


----------



## Rachel_C

lisaf said:


> This is my one big fear/hangup about using cloth! :( I have a weak stomach and nobody else will deal with the 'solids' if I want to go cloth.
> Our plumbing is very weak too and I don't know if it could handle the flushable liners? :( Anyone tried the flushable liners on a plumbing system that doesn't handle stuff well?

If this is your first baby, I think your stomach instantly gets stronger when you have your own! I could never deal with anything remotely icky before I had my LO, even though I'd seen plenty of pet accidents etc. There's something about your own baby that changes things!

If you have weak plumbing, I wouldn't risk flushable liners. You could use just normal disposable ones (they're not all flushable, though I get the impression that most people do flush them anyway :wacko:) and put them in a nappy bag and bin them, but then you're still sending poo to landfill so you might not want to do that. It would be less nastiness going there than if you used disposables though.


----------



## Bayleaf

Aunty E said:


> Don't think I was clear before, we didn't line the nappies at all until she was weaning and just shoved the nappy, poop and all, in the bucket. It was fine until the poop got thicker with solids. If you could bear that, then it's just a case of stuffing them from the bucket into the washing machine and making sure you have it on a heavy soil cycle. I didn't find our nappy bucket smelled particularly, we wash about every three days and have a pail with a lid.

This is totally what we did until his poo got solid.
Just bang it in the dry pail and the washing machine will sort it out. Once his poo was solid it got a lot easier as it now just jumps off the fleece liner. If he does a runny poo because of teething I still just stick it in the wash. No scraping, no hosing off, I just put it straight in the washing machine :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

Rachel_C said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> This is my one big fear/hangup about using cloth! :( I have a weak stomach and nobody else will deal with the 'solids' if I want to go cloth.
> Our plumbing is very weak too and I don't know if it could handle the flushable liners? :( Anyone tried the flushable liners on a plumbing system that doesn't handle stuff well?
> 
> If this is your first baby, I think your stomach instantly gets stronger when you have your own! I could never deal with anything remotely icky before I had my LO, even though I'd seen plenty of pet accidents etc. There's something about your own baby that changes things!
> 
> If you have weak plumbing, I wouldn't risk flushable liners. You could use just normal disposable ones (they're not all flushable, though I get the impression that most people do flush them anyway :wacko:) and put them in a nappy bag and bin them, but then you're still sending poo to landfill so you might not want to do that. It would be less nastiness going there than if you used disposables though.Click to expand...

Thanks... I do hope my tummy will get stronger, but I gag SUPER easily. My mom is the same way and she said it got a LITTLE easier, but any prolonged exposure (like scrubbing puke out of carpets vs. holding our hair back over the toilet) made it much harder and she still gagged a LOT. I just don't have high hopes on that front! Lol!

Thanks for the response! I know the solids aren't supposed to go into the landfills, its just soooo tempting!
No diaper services in my area either! But of course they'd still make me deal with the solids myself too.


----------



## jessabella

Bayleaf said:


> Aunty E said:
> 
> 
> Don't think I was clear before, we didn't line the nappies at all until she was weaning and just shoved the nappy, poop and all, in the bucket. It was fine until the poop got thicker with solids. If you could bear that, then it's just a case of stuffing them from the bucket into the washing machine and making sure you have it on a heavy soil cycle. I didn't find our nappy bucket smelled particularly, we wash about every three days and have a pail with a lid.
> 
> This is totally what we did until his poo got solid.
> Just bang it in the dry pail and the washing machine will sort it out. Once his poo was solid it got a lot easier as it now just jumps off the fleece liner. If he does a runny poo because of teething I still just stick it in the wash. No scraping, no hosing off, I just put it straight in the washing machine :thumbup:Click to expand...

ok ok..more clarification...
I want to so do this..but im too afraid:blush:
I rinse the liner and nappy out a little before putting it in the bin...and nappies are fine..but rinsing it doenst get it all out just the loose bits that didnt soak in the liner..does that make sense..
well we had an explosion overload once ..and well it was so much we just couldnt bare rinsing it in the since..and just dumped it in the bucket WITH LOADS OF POO IN IT!! :wacko:
But we threw the entire wash in about an hour later..well the nappy got clean but has a yellow stain..so my issue is that if I dont rinse it out does that mean all my nappies will have a yellow stain..I know people say put it in some sunlight ..but we dont really have much except on the side where my bedroom is and well dont know where to acatully put a nappy..just in the windowseal?:shrug:
and we dont have anywehre to hang clothes outside either....
anywa what do you girls think??


----------



## Rachel_C

lisaf said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> This is my one big fear/hangup about using cloth! :( I have a weak stomach and nobody else will deal with the 'solids' if I want to go cloth.
> Our plumbing is very weak too and I don't know if it could handle the flushable liners? :( Anyone tried the flushable liners on a plumbing system that doesn't handle stuff well?
> 
> If this is your first baby, I think your stomach instantly gets stronger when you have your own! I could never deal with anything remotely icky before I had my LO, even though I'd seen plenty of pet accidents etc. There's something about your own baby that changes things!
> 
> If you have weak plumbing, I wouldn't risk flushable liners. You could use just normal disposable ones (they're not all flushable, though I get the impression that most people do flush them anyway :wacko:) and put them in a nappy bag and bin them, but then you're still sending poo to landfill so you might not want to do that. It would be less nastiness going there than if you used disposables though.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks... I do hope my tummy will get stronger, but I gag SUPER easily. My mom is the same way and she said it got a LITTLE easier, but any prolonged exposure (like scrubbing puke out of carpets vs. holding our hair back over the toilet) made it much harder and she still gagged a LOT. I just don't have high hopes on that front! Lol!
> 
> Thanks for the response! I know the solids aren't supposed to go into the landfills, its just soooo tempting!
> No diaper services in my area either! But of course they'd still make me deal with the solids myself too.Click to expand...

I actually find cleaning LO's bum with all the nooks and crannies to be wiped more gross than rinsing nappies. You have to be fairly close to the danger zone when cleaning a bum, you HAVE to get every last little bit, it would feel a bit unloving to wear a pair of gloves and you can't ever just leave it on the side until you feel more able to deal with it :rofl:

When cleaning a nappy, you definitely don't have to wash it till it's sparkly clean, I just get rid of any actual solid bits. You can really keep your distance if you want and gloves are a great idea! Some people use something like an old credit card to just scrape any poo into the loo and that's it. And you can leave it all for the end of the day if you want :D


----------



## lisaf

Rachel_C said:


> I actually find cleaning LO's bum with all the nooks and crannies to be wiped more gross than rinsing nappies. You have to be fairly close to the danger zone when cleaning a bum, you HAVE to get every last little bit, it would feel a bit unloving to wear a pair of gloves and you can't ever just leave it on the side until you feel more able to deal with it :rofl:
> 
> When cleaning a nappy, you definitely don't have to wash it till it's sparkly clean, I just get rid of any actual solid bits. You can really keep your distance if you want and gloves are a great idea! Some people use something like an old credit card to just scrape any poo into the loo and that's it. And you can leave it all for the end of the day if you want :D

Ummm, :nope: I actually just gagged at my desk at the THOUGHT of scraping poop with a credit card! :( I have 'issues' if I feel my dog's poop through the bag I pick it up with. For some reason baby poop is easier for me to think of while its on the baby... the baby's presence makes the task about cleaning/interacting with the baby... cleaning a diaper means the task is about interacting with poop... don't know if that makes sense?
And so much for my thought of wearing gloves while changing diapers :rofl:


----------



## Fraggles

I used ittle lamb fleece liners I grab an empty bucket and start the hot tp on bath running, hold liner under water then straight in the washing machine. Tip bucket down toilet its really fast and a bit of napisan in the washer sorts the rest out. 

I agree weaning poos are so much easier. My tummy turns at the moment while pregnant be it in cloth or disposable.


----------



## Bayleaf

jessabella said:


> Bayleaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aunty E said:
> 
> 
> Don't think I was clear before, we didn't line the nappies at all until she was weaning and just shoved the nappy, poop and all, in the bucket. It was fine until the poop got thicker with solids. If you could bear that, then it's just a case of stuffing them from the bucket into the washing machine and making sure you have it on a heavy soil cycle. I didn't find our nappy bucket smelled particularly, we wash about every three days and have a pail with a lid.
> 
> This is totally what we did until his poo got solid.
> Just bang it in the dry pail and the washing machine will sort it out. Once his poo was solid it got a lot easier as it now just jumps off the fleece liner. If he does a runny poo because of teething I still just stick it in the wash. No scraping, no hosing off, I just put it straight in the washing machine :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ok ok..more clarification...
> I want to so do this..but im too afraid:blush:
> I rinse the liner and nappy out a little before putting it in the bin...and nappies are fine..but rinsing it doenst get it all out just the loose bits that didnt soak in the liner..does that make sense..
> well we had an explosion overload once ..and well it was so much we just couldnt bare rinsing it in the since..and just dumped it in the bucket WITH LOADS OF POO IN IT!! :wacko:
> But we threw the entire wash in about an hour later..well the nappy got clean but has a yellow stain..so my issue is that if I dont rinse it out does that mean all my nappies will have a yellow stain..I know people say put it in some sunlight ..but we dont really have much except on the side where my bedroom is and well dont know where to acatully put a nappy..just in the windowseal?:shrug:
> and we dont have anywehre to hang clothes outside either....
> anywa what do you girls think??Click to expand...

Fleece liners will bear most of the brunt. BM stains sun out really easily even if you just put them on the window sill. If you were to scrape the poo off first, you'd still get a stain anyway as BM poo is so runny and sinks in fast.


----------



## Rachel_C

jessabella said:


> Bayleaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aunty E said:
> 
> 
> Don't think I was clear before, we didn't line the nappies at all until she was weaning and just shoved the nappy, poop and all, in the bucket. It was fine until the poop got thicker with solids. If you could bear that, then it's just a case of stuffing them from the bucket into the washing machine and making sure you have it on a heavy soil cycle. I didn't find our nappy bucket smelled particularly, we wash about every three days and have a pail with a lid.
> 
> This is totally what we did until his poo got solid.
> Just bang it in the dry pail and the washing machine will sort it out. Once his poo was solid it got a lot easier as it now just jumps off the fleece liner. If he does a runny poo because of teething I still just stick it in the wash. No scraping, no hosing off, I just put it straight in the washing machine :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ok ok..more clarification...
> I want to so do this..but im too afraid:blush:
> I rinse the liner and nappy out a little before putting it in the bin...and nappies are fine..but rinsing it doenst get it all out just the loose bits that didnt soak in the liner..does that make sense..
> well we had an explosion overload once ..and well it was so much we just couldnt bare rinsing it in the since..and just dumped it in the bucket WITH LOADS OF POO IN IT!! :wacko:
> But we threw the entire wash in about an hour later..well the nappy got clean but has a yellow stain..so my issue is that if I dont rinse it out does that mean all my nappies will have a yellow stain..I know people say put it in some sunlight ..but we dont really have much except on the side where my bedroom is and well dont know where to acatully put a nappy..just in the windowseal?:shrug:
> and we dont have anywehre to hang clothes outside either....
> anywa what do you girls think??Click to expand...

Your nappies are more likely to stain if you don't rinse them out but at the end of the day, does it really matter? I've nearly always found that after a few washes, any stains have more or less disappeared anyway. Then if you put them in natural light it should disappear completely. It doesn't have to be sunny or outside. Just put it on the windowsill during the day (actually, I think moonlight works too!). It doesn't have to be a sunny day, just light. I just lay them flat on the windowsill and move them around now and then if one bit is getting more light than another. 

Actually, I've just noticed that you said you washed the nappy you didn't rinse about an hour later, so I think that poo might have stained anyway, whatever you did. In general though, the more you can rinse off, the less they will stain.


----------



## lynnikins

putting them on the window in any light will help hunni it doesnt need to be strong sunlight, 

if the nappies have a tag in the back of the pocket i have on occasion put a pin through that and round a coathanger and used that coathanger on the window latch to hold the nappy upright against the window for maximum effect but its not strictly nessacary to do lol ( when we were in the flat with no outside space ) 
you will find the stain will fade with every wash anyway , i try my best to rinse nappys even if its just laying it in the bath ( shower base ) and spraying it with the shower hose till anything solid is gone,


----------



## jessabella

Rachel_C said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bayleaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aunty E said:
> 
> 
> Don't think I was clear before, we didn't line the nappies at all until she was weaning and just shoved the nappy, poop and all, in the bucket. It was fine until the poop got thicker with solids. If you could bear that, then it's just a case of stuffing them from the bucket into the washing machine and making sure you have it on a heavy soil cycle. I didn't find our nappy bucket smelled particularly, we wash about every three days and have a pail with a lid.
> 
> This is totally what we did until his poo got solid.
> Just bang it in the dry pail and the washing machine will sort it out. Once his poo was solid it got a lot easier as it now just jumps off the fleece liner. If he does a runny poo because of teething I still just stick it in the wash. No scraping, no hosing off, I just put it straight in the washing machine :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ok ok..more clarification...
> I want to so do this..but im too afraid:blush:
> I rinse the liner and nappy out a little before putting it in the bin...and nappies are fine..but rinsing it doenst get it all out just the loose bits that didnt soak in the liner..does that make sense..
> well we had an explosion overload once ..and well it was so much we just couldnt bare rinsing it in the since..and just dumped it in the bucket WITH LOADS OF POO IN IT!! :wacko:
> But we threw the entire wash in about an hour later..well the nappy got clean but has a yellow stain..so my issue is that if I dont rinse it out does that mean all my nappies will have a yellow stain..I know people say put it in some sunlight ..but we dont really have much except on the side where my bedroom is and well dont know where to acatully put a nappy..just in the windowseal?:shrug:
> and we dont have anywehre to hang clothes outside either....
> anywa what do you girls think??Click to expand...
> 
> Your nappies are more likely to stain if you don't rinse them out but at the end of the day, does it really matter? I've nearly always found that after a few washes, any stains have more or less disappeared anyway. Then if you put them in natural light it should disappear completely. It doesn't have to be sunny or outside. Just put it on the windowsill during the day (actually, I think moonlight works too!). It doesn't have to be a sunny day, just light. I just lay them flat on the windowsill and move them around now and then if one bit is getting more light than another.
> 
> Actually, I've just noticed that you said you washed the nappy you didn't rinse about an hour later, so I think that poo might have stained anyway, whatever you did. In general though, the more you can rinse off, the less they will stain.Click to expand...

Thanks hunni...yeah I dont really care about the stains for my ones that I plan to keep for a long time..but these are my teenyfits that I plan to sell after she grows out of them.
Weve got plenty of sunlight today ..now that all the nappies are int he wash..hope the sun comes back when they come out in an hour!! :haha:


----------



## mommy43

jessabella - ecover laundry bleach i find it deals with most stains i use a tsp in every load of nappies


----------



## MrsMils

Jesabella - I found that doing a cold rinse in the machine before the wash means that I don't get any stains. Before I started doing this (even if I rinsed most of the poo off under the tap before dry-pailing) I always got stains even if I washed them straight away, I think the hot water set the stains in iykwim? (but they did sun out).


----------

